

Show HN: Wiffi – The Scent of Secure Connection - tomjhill
http://www.wiffi.co.uk

======
ParadoxOryx
How does it handle rouge smells? What if an attacker tries to interfere using
something like Febreze?

------
tomjhill
Hello - I would really appreciate feedback on my new startup. We are
developing scented patches that inform a user that a WiFi connection is secure
and legitimate. Thanks!

~~~
charliefg
I heard about this one company that had a similar idea but implemented it via
a high frequency acoustic signature; the higher the frequency the stronger the
encryption. It apparently turned into this nightmare of competing signatures
and people couldn't think straight near the more secure connections. This
scent technology seems to be less intrusive.

When you get different scents, will the wiffi emitters automatically
sychronised with other nearby emitters so the distinct carrier smells don't
interact and cause service ambiguity?

~~~
tomjhill
Can you remember the name of the company who tried it with high frequency
acoustic signatures?

Nice idea! Ambiguity isn't something we have encountered so far during
testing. It's something we are looking into though.

The plan is to eventually 'poison' the scent with a bad smell if there is
somebody trying to spoof the hotspot or if the connection is compromised.

